# kyphosis spine board



## bled12345 (Jun 26, 2008)

so we got a call to a nursing home the other day, unwitnessed fall, the guy had some hardcore back pain but CMS x 3/3 in all extremeties, touch point tenderness in his lumbar spine, so we decided to board this guy... only problem was he had BIG TIME kyphosis, my partner wanted to put a pillow under his shoulders to lower the head, but I said not too cause well thats manipulating the spine right?   So we ended up putting a blanket roll under his head and basically "splinted in position found" I guess you could say... so yeah, did we do the right thing?  

they don't really cover boarding hunchbacks in school .


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 26, 2008)

Remember the whole reason of immobilization? To prevent further damage. There is nothing wrong with padding "empty spaces".. such as those with Kyphosis. In fact not doing so, and not padding at joint areas, nerve areas is actually considered being wrong or negligible. 

Most EMT's do not know or understand permanent nerve damage (can occur in a short period of time) can be caused by LSB & improper or lack of padding on LSB and splinting.  

Go observe in O.R. on how the body is placed and padded during a procedure. Many do not understand that the body responds in sleep to prevent such by turning and tossing, movement, etc.. however; when the patient has altered LOC they cannot respond as such. 

Good topic!

R/r 911


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 26, 2008)

i pad the void in Kyphosis and Lordosis patients. i have never seen a reason not to due to the fact that your not adding anything to hurt the patient bt rather just preventative measures.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Jun 28, 2008)

Padding the board is the thing to do. Also, a great adjunct is the full body vacuum splint...for that "splinting in position found"


----------

